# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  How do I search the archives?

## Gabrielle

Lisa showed me an archived thread while I was there last week re obtaining permanent resident status.  Does anyone know how I can find it?  I believe it was on the old message board.....

----------


## Rob

If you go to the Message Board link at the top, that will take you to the link page that has the old board archives - click on that link and then you can search the old boards for information. Those old boards are closed to new posts.

----------


## Gabrielle

Thank you sunshine!

----------


## jefmaka

I went to Message Board and ended up right back here!

----------


## Rob

Click on the Message Board link in the blue bar near the top, then look down that page until you see the Message Boards Archives Sept 2006 to May 2011 link... click on the that link...

----------


## doctoro

Not sure how to acess the Archives but I began the original post. There was additional information given by others perhaps they will come in with thier info.





Applying For Permanent Residency in Jamaica 

FOR ANYONE CONSIDERING APPLYING FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY IN JAMAICA
 THIS WAS MY JOURNEY. HOPE IT HELPS.
 O

I am speaking from my own experiences not from second hand information. And since this subject comes up a lot I have decided to share my OWN process and cost information for anyone thinking of applying, so that there can be FACTS and not Speculation on this subject. 

NO HIV test, just a medical check up from a doctor in Jamaica, no blood or urine was drawn. 

The only Criminal record came from my home city/state. No fingerprints from anywhere were ever taken. 

There were three interviews done in Kingston but there was also one interview done in my home, and my neighbors were also interviewed. Ironically it was the ones hanging out on the block and not the ones who are gainfully employed. The initial interview was done in Kingston because no two people could give the same information, so after speaking with an Immigration Officer in Kingston it was decided that I should go to Kingston with the few papers from the checklist that I already had and to see what else I might need to get the process started. 

Went to Kingston 3 times (1) to get the process started and pick up a letter to take to Immigration in the states to obtain a multi entry visa,upon arrival back in Jamaica even though I had it, at airport I was still only given 3 month stamp. (2) to take back additional papers that I had to pick up from my home, plus the police report. (3) to obtain my approval and get my stamp. 

Costs: 
$100 transportation to Kingston 
30,000JMD cost of application for Permanent Residency 
$131.00 cost in Miami for Multi entry visa 
$30.00 cost for expediting multi entry visa 
2000JMD visa 
10,000 JMD extension which was needed to remain while application was being processed. 
$100 transportation  to Kingston 
3rd Kingston trip was no cost because I waited until Approval to return. 
$300 cost for hotel in Miami 2 nites 
$150. additional paid for stopover in Miami 
$50. RT transportation and taxi's in Miami 

When you arrive with the multi entry you are given 6 mos to a year stamp to remain in country while your papers are being processed. If your time expires before approval/disapproval you are with an additional 10,000JMD given an extension. 

Process started in March approved in December. It is valid until the passport expires. At that time you must renew it, but you don't have to go back through the complete process, just bring your new Passport and get your new stamp. 

Cost app: $1312.00 US may have been a few other incidental costs not factored in. 

Perhaps a working permit needs certain other clearances but a Permanent Resident permit does not have to go through the bells and whistles. I believe it MIGHT be easier for retirees to get approval because they figure you will not become a burden on Jamaica since you have an income and will not try to seek nor need employment. 

Permanent Residence Checklist: 

A Valid Passport 
B Evidence of Financial Status and means of support 
C Copy of Birth Certificate 
D Marital Status Marriage certificate, particulars of spouse 
E Medical Certificate Certificate of good Health 
F Police Certificate from the state from which you are migrating 
G Two Passport size Photos 
H Reasons for seeking Permanent Residence in Jamaica 
I Letters from two reputable references or acquaintances. 

All of above must be originals NO COPIES. 

Check your local listings for a Jamaican Consulate near you. 

For me it was just a process, like any other when you are applying for permission to do something, nothing more, nothing less. 

Those who own property should have an easier process than mine. 

Hope this helps anyone interested. 


Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover. 
Mark Twain

----------


## Rob

Doctoro - thank you!!!

----------

